# Dawn- Gets her man BBC 3 at the moment



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

This is the woman who followed the birthing couples, not she's trying to get a man !
L


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Started watching it accidentally but think I'm going to go to bed now - finding her a bit ditzy and irritating - might just be because I'm over tired...

Wonder if she gets her man?!

Laura
x


----------

